# catch and release



## olilly (Mar 3, 2008)

24 " Red friday evening at bob sikes. fresh dead shrimp.


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

that don't look like catch n' release to me, more like catch to eat.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Caught and released to the grill top... :clap


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Where is the ice?


----------

